# Hello



## Mhardin (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello there, my name is Mat I just received my E.A. Degree last Thursday @ Perrin, TX lodge #1082. My cousin and I were the first two to join the lodge in 23 years.


----------



## THemenway (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations to the both of you!!!


----------



## Bro_Vick (Nov 14, 2011)

How exciting for both you and your lodge!


----------



## robert leachman (Nov 14, 2011)

You mean there hasn't been an EA
Degree in 23 years at your Lodge?


----------



## Mhardin (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope really looking forward to seeing the lodge getting more active!


----------



## MikeMay (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats and look forward to hearing about more activity in the lodge!! ;-)


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Dow Mathis (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## KFerguson84 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the forum! It's great to have you with us.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Community and Fraternity!


----------



## LCWebb (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## cog41 (Nov 16, 2011)

Greetings!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Dale Forse (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations Brother!! Your journey has just began!!


----------

